# Recommendations for Hindemith symphony for winds band?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Title says it all, I'm looking for a very good recording of this piece.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

You got me there... The only Hindemith wind band piece I own is Konzertmusik for wind orchestra, Op. 41, and it's performed by the Eastman Wind Ensermble under Donald Hunsberger


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Am I right in thinking that you are referring to the Symphony in B flat for Concert Band written for the US Army Band (Washington DC) in 1951? If so, I have the recording on CPO 999 007-2 (Melbourne SO/Albert) but I can't compare it with another - I would imagine there aren't too many about. Performance and sound seem OK to me but I don't know as to whether you'd prefer a recording by an actual military band, in which case I can't help.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Am I right in thinking that you are referring to the Symphony in B flat for Concert Band written for the US Army Band (Washington DC) in 1951? If so, I have the recording on CPO 999 007-2 (Melbourne SO/Albert) but I can't compare it with another - I would imagine there aren't too many about. Performance and sound seem OK to me but I don't know as to whether you'd prefer a recording by an actual military band, in which case I can't help.


That's the correct piece and thanks for the recording recommendation!


----------

